# Περιστέρια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Περιστέρια >  Αρρωστη δεκαοχτουρα βοηθεια

## lolita

Καλησπερα! Απο χθες ερχεται στο μπαλκονι μια δεκαοχτουρα η οποια δειχνει να ειναι πολυ αρρωστη..... Καθεται απλα και μας κοιταει ακινητη και δεν ειναι επειδη φοβαται γιατι μας αφηνει να την πλησιασουμε πολυ. Καθεται λοιπον ακινητη προσπαθει να φάει αλλα δεν μπορει. καταπινει μονο κατι κομματακια 2-3 και τα υπολοιπα τα βαζει στο σταμα της ειτε μεγαλα ειτε μικρα και τα φτυνει αμεσως δεν μπορει να τα καταπιει... πινει νερο παρολαυτα. Επισης εκει που κάθεται ανοιγοκλεινει το στομα της σαν να χασμουριεται δεν ξερω αν οντως χασμουριεται και αυτο το κανει αρκετες φορες. Α! και όταν καθεται μισοκλεινει τα ματακια της σαν να νυσταζει... Δεν φαινεται να ειναι μικρη ενηλικη θα ειναι. Σημερα την είδα καλύτερα και πρόσεξα ότι στο ραμφος της κρέμεται ένα παχύρευστο κάπως κιτρινο υγρο και αναπνεει με το στομα της μισανοιχτο και μεσα προσεξα ειναι ολο υγρο. Τι λετε να εχει? ειναι αρρωστη η μήπως έιναι γερικο το πουλακι και είναι στα τελευταία του? το λυπαται η ψυχη μου να το βλεπω ετσι ειναι σε πολυ κακη κατασταση και δεν τρωει δεν μπορει του πεταω μικρα κομματακια απο την ψιχα ενος ψωμιου και δεν γυρναει ουτε να τα κοιταξει.... Οποιος ξερει τον παρακαλω να με βοηθησει. Ευχαριστω!

----------


## vasilis.a

δεν  μπορω να σε βοηθησω για την δεκαοχτουρα αλλα αν εχεις εκει κοντα δικα σου πουλια..απομακρυνετα καλου κακου

----------


## lolita

οχι δεν εχω δικα μου πουλια και εμεις προσεχουμε παα πολυ ειδικα τωρα! Ευχαριστω παντως  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Μαλλον τριχομοναδες  

Βγαλε αν μπορεις φωτο το στομα του πουλιου εσωτερικα 

ειτε το κανει (θα βοηθουσε να σιγουρευτουμε ) ειτε οχι ,αν θες πας φαρμακειο και παιρνεις σιροπι flagyl ,στα λιγοτερα mg ανα ml  που εχουνε και μου λες ποιο σκευασμα πηρες για να σου δωσω δοσολογια 

Πιθανον ηδη να εχει φραξει σε μεγαλο μερος ,αν οχι ολο η οδος της τροφης απο το παρασιτο 

δυστυχως και αθηνα να εισαι ,δεν νομιζω να βρεις σημερα ή αυριο καποιον απο την ANIMA για να παρεδιδες το πουλακι 

αν εχεις καποια συρριγκα και εχεις κρεμμα νεοσσων ή αυγοτροφη  ,διελυσε και κανε χυλο και ταισε λιγο ή εστω ζαχαρονερο με ελαχιστο αλατι ,γιατι μαλλον θα ειναι νηστικο και χρειαζεται ενεργεια

----------


## jk21

δες εδω για τις τριχομοναδες 

*Τριχομονάδα και καναρίνια*

----------


## lolita

Το διαβασα και εχει αυτα τα συμπτωματα και το τελευταιο που ξεχασα να αναφερω και το λεει το link σου ειναι οτι δυσκολευεται να αναπνευσει. Το παρατηρουσαμε που επερνε βαθιες ανασες. Δηλαδη λες να το πιασω  ε?. αλλα δεν θελω να το πιασω και να το τρομαξω αν δεν θα μπορω να το βοηθησω. αλλα απο την αλλη δεν εχει φαει 2 μερες.... οποτε λες οταν το πιασω να του παρω το σιροπι απο δευτερα που ειναι ανοιχτα τα φαρμακεια? Ξερεις περιπου ποσο κοστιζει? Αν ερθει αυριο παλι που ελπιζω να ερθει θα προσπαθησω να το πιασω και να το ταισω με συρριγα.

----------


## Steliosan

Συγχαρητηρια για το ενδιαφερον σου να σωσεις μια ζωη κανε οτι σου ειπε ο Δημητρης και ευχησου ολα να πανε καλα γιατι απ'οτι καταλαβαινω δεν θα εχει πολυ χρονο ακομα.

----------


## lolita

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ να σαι καλα! Αν το εβλεπες μονο πως μας κοιταει ακινητο καταματα το λυποταν ο καθενας.... Θα προσπαθησω να το πιασω αυριο γιατι ειναι κριμα να πεθανει απο την πεινα.

----------


## jk21

νομιζα οτι εχει πια παραμεινει εκει το πουλακι

αν ξαναρθει πρεπει να το πιασεις και να το βαλεις σε καποιο κλουβακι και μακρια απο τα αλλα πουλια
μετα ,πηγαινε σε διημερευον (ισως την δευτερα να ειναι αργα  )και ζητα flagyl σιροπι .Δεν ειναι ακριβο ,νομιζω κατω απο 8 ευρω .Δεν βρισκω αυτη τη στιγμη τιμη ,γιατι το εισαγει ο ifet 

αλλιως εστω τη δευτερα κοιτα για φακελλακια chevicol της chevita σε πετ σοπ ή κτηνιατρικα

----------


## lolita

σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την αμεση απαντηση σου! θα το πιασω αυριο αν ερθει και θα προσπαθησω να το ταισω με μια συρριγα οπως μου ειπες. Θα παω να πλυνω το πιατακι που τρωνε τα υπολοιπα και το μπολακι με το νερο. Αν το πιασω ομως δεν εχω κλουβι να το βαλω ισως να του δεσω το ποδαρακι του και να το βαλω σε ενα κουτι με λιγο βαμβακι γυρω γυρω. ετσι και αλλιως δεν ειναι καθολου ζωηρο απλα καθεται ακινητο  και κοιταει για ωρες και ανοιγοκλεινει το στομα του σαν να προσπαθει να βγαλει κατι. και παλι ευχαριστω!

----------


## jk21

θα το βαλεις σε χαρτοκουτι ,με τρυπες και ειτε κλειστο και θα ανοιγεις οποτε ταιζεις ή θα βαλεις απο πανω κατι σαν σχαρα 

δεν θα δεσεις το ποδι

οτι σκευη χρησιμοποιησει ,καλα ειναι να πεταχτουν μετα ή να πλυθουν με χλωρινη 

η τριχομοναδα μεταδιδεται στα αλλα ,για αυτο θα τηρεις πληρη μετρα προστασιας και να φορας μιας χρησης γαντια

----------


## lolita

Καλημερα παιδια χρειαζομαι αμεση απαντηση μολις επιασα τη δεκαοχτουρα και παω να παρω το φαρμακο τι να κανω μετα? οποιος ξερει ας απαντησει παρακαλω αμεσα ευχαριστω!

----------


## lolita

πηρα  το flagyl σροπι 125mg/5ml

----------


## jk21

σου στελνω σε λιγο με πμ  δοσολογια για απευθειας χρηση στο στομα με συρριγκα και για τοποθετηση σε ποτιστρα

----------


## lolita

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/album.p...chmentid=19117


http://www.greekbirdclub.com/album.p...chmentid=19120


http://www.greekbirdclub.com/album.p...chmentid=19119


http://www.greekbirdclub.com/album.p...chmentid=19118

----------


## jk21

Μια χαρα ειναι εκει μεσα 

 προσπαθησε οσο μπορεις να το ταιζεις ποτε ποτε

----------


## Pidgey

Κανένα νεότερο από το πουλάκι; Μπόρεσες να το ταϊσεις και να δώσεις το φάρμακο;

----------


## lolita

Καλημερα σε ολους! Το πουλακι ειναι λιγο καλυτερα σε σχεση με την πρωτη μερα. του δινω το φαρμακο με δυσκολια γιατι αντιστεκεται πολυ. Ευτυχως μονο την πρωτη μερα χρειαστηκε να το ταισω γιατι τις υπολοιπες εφαγε μονο του και εφαγε καλα. Ακομα δυσκολευεται λιγο να καταπιει. Αλλα απο χθες δεν βγαζει τοσα ''σαλακια''. καμια σχεση παντως με την πρωτη μερα. μονο που το λυπαμαι πολυ που καθεται εκει μονο του τοσες μερες....Μπορει να ακουστει αστειο αλλα φοβαμαι μη παθει τιποτα και πεθανει απο την θλιψη του....

----------


## jk21

Συνεχιζεις την αγωγη τουλαχιστον για 10ημερο .Αν τα σαλια υπαρχουν και τοτε ,θα δωσεις και επιπλεον 

το εχεις στον καταλληλο χωρο για περιθαλψη ,εκει στο συγκεκριμενο πλαστικο << κλουβι >> .Στο λεω με αισθημα ευθυνης και γνωση απο χωρους περιθαλψης σχετικης οργανωσης που υπηρχε στο παρελθον 

αν το πουλι δεν μεινει σε σενα ,θα πεθανει σιγουρα ,οποτε μην αισθανεσαι ενοχες αν κατι συμβει .Η κατασταση του ηταν πολυ επιβαρυμενη ωστε να φτασει στο σταδιο να βγαζει σαλια και αν τα καταφερει ,θα εχεις πετυχει ενα αθλο που ο Δημιουργος να ξερεις δεν θα τον ξεχασει ποτε !

----------


## lolita

Καλημερα σε ολους!Το πουλακι ειχε δειξει μικρα σημαδια βελτιωσης. Επικοινωνησα με την ΑΝΙΜΑ. Στην αρχη δεν ηθελα να το παω φοβομουν να το αφησω εκει. Μετα ομως το ξανασκεφτηκα και λεω αφου το εχω τοσες μερες και το ταλαιπωρω ας το παω και εκει. Αυτοι μπορουν να κανουν περισσοτερα απο μενα. Τελικα αφου μου ελυσαν ολες τις αποριες που ειχα (πολυ ευγενικη η κυρια στο τηλεφωνο) και αφου πηγακαι εκει και ειδα τοσα αλλα διαφορετικα πουλια ησυχασα. Μου ειπαν πως μπορω να μαθαινω νεα του και πως δεν μπορω να το παρω πισω  γιατι μετα τη θεραπεια του θα μπει μαζι με αλλα 600 πουλια και δεν τα ξεχωριζουν και επειδη ειναι αγριοπουλι θα τα αφησουν ελευθερα εξω απο την αθηνα εκει που ανηκουν. Πιστευω ειναι καλυτερα ετσι τωρα ειναι σε καλυτερα χερια. Οταν πηγα εκει ρωτησα τι μπορω να κανω απο το σπιτι και μου ειπαν δεν μπορεις να κανεις πολλα γιατι χρειαζεται ειδικα φαρμακα και ταισμα με το ζορι γιατι ειναι παρα πολυ αδυνατη και η αληθεια ειναι οτι αυτοι εχουν τον καταλληλο εξοπλισμο για να το βοηθησουν. Αυτοι ξερουν καλυτερα αφου ειναι ειδικοι. Σας ευχαριστω ολους που προσπαθησατε να με βοηθησετε. :Happy:

----------


## Pidgey

Πολλά μπράβο για όσα έκανες για το πουλάκι και πάνω απ όλα για το ενδιαφέρον που έδειξες για εκείνο. Μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά.

Αν έχεις κάποιο νέο για την πορεία της υγείας του ενημέρωσε μας.

Να είσαι καλά!

----------


## Pidgey

Τους ενημέρωσες για το φάρμακο που του έδινες; Σου είπαν αν ήταν το κατάλληλο και αν θα το συνεχίσουν μέχρι το 10ήμερο που σου είχε πει ο κ. Δημήτρης; Γιατί μας είχες γράψει πως είχες δει βελτίωση στο πουλάκι.

(sorry για τα 2 post αλλά δεν πρόλαβα να κάνω edit στο προηγούμενο)

----------


## xrisam

Mπράβο για την όλη προσπάθεια, εύχομαι να γίνει τελείως καλά και να ξαναπετάξει ελεύθερο!

Μια απορία εχω, εγώ το τσαλαπετεινο τον πήρα όταν αναρρώσε μετά από 2 μέρες από την Ανιμα επειδή το πουλί όπως μου είπαν τηλεφωνικά(όντως πολύ ευγενική κυρία) μπορεί να είχε νεοσσους ή αυγά. Έσενα γιατί θα το αφήσουν αλλού, υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος?

----------


## jk21

εγω ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα προσπαθησουν για το καλυτερο και αν υπαρξει αναγκη ,ισως γινει και επεμβαση αφαιρεσης λευκων ογκιδιων απο το λαιμο (απο την κοπελια ειχε μαθει οτι τελικα ειχε στο εσωτερικο του ) απο γιατρο ,κατι που εμεις δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε 

δεν το λεω σιγουρα ,αλλα πιθανολογω οτι ενας λογος που της ειπαν για μη επιστροφη ,ειναι γιατι αν η lolita εδειξε εντονο ενδιαφερον για επιστροφη ,ισως υποπτευθηκαν διαθεση να το κρατησει για οικοσιτο (δεν συμβαινει βεβαια εδω  κατι τετοιο ) κατι που να ειστε σιγουροι ,τους εχει συμβει συχνα και με πολλους στο παρελθον .Για τετοιες λογικες ,εχω ακουσει απο ατομο αλλης οργανωσης που δρουσε καποτε στη γενετειρα μου .Ηταν συχνη η παραπομπη αρρωστων πουλιων στην οργανωση για περιθαλψη ,ακομα και απο δεσμωτες τους ,που προφασιζοταν οτι τα βρηκανε και μετα θελανε εκεινοι να τα παρουν πισω και καλα για απελευθερωση

----------


## lolita

Γεια σε ολους και ευχαριστω πολυ για τα καλα σας λογια. Εννοειται πως τους ενημερωσα για τα παντα σχετικα με το πουλι και μου ειπαν θα συνεχισουν αλλο φαρμαρκο γιατι το flagyl ειναι για ανθρωπους και θα χρειαστει ταισμα με το ζορι γαιτι ειναι πολυ αδυνατο. Δεν ξερω γιατι δεν μου το δινουν πισω. Δεν ημουνα και πιεστικη για να μου το δωσουν απλα τους ρωτησα και τους ειπα οτι θα ηθελα να το παρω πισω για να το αφησω ελευθερο στη γειτονια (γιατι εδω μεγαλωσε) και δεν θα δυσκολευτει να βρει τροφη γιατι ειναι και ενας αλλος που ταιζει τα πουλια και εχει και πολυ πρασινο ειναι σχετικα καθαρη περιοχη. Τι να πω παιδια ισως να μην το δωσανε επειδη το πουλακι ηταν μικρο κιολας και δεν ειχε ταιρι και αυγα. Τελος παντων ειναι σε καλυτερα χερια τωρα ας το αφησουν ελευθερο οπου θελουν αρκει να ειναι καλα. Το καλο ειναι οτι μπορω τουλαχιστον να μαθαινω πως τα πηγαινει. Θα παρω τηλ τη Δευτερα.

----------


## jk21

η μετρονιδαζολη και συγκεκριμενα το flagyl σαν σκευασμα ,γνωριζω πολυ καλα οτι δινεται απο πτηνιατρους σε πτηνα .Η ενεσιμη μορφη παλιοτερα ειχε  προβληματα ,αλλα στην ελλαδα πια υπαρχει και σε σιροπι εδω και καιρο 

θα με ενδιεφερε να μαθαινες πιο φαρμακο θεωρουν καταλληλο

----------


## lolita

Γεια σε ολους! Ελπιζω να ειστε καλα! Πηρα τηλεφωνο και μου ειπαν οτι το πουλακι ειναι πολυ καλυτερα δεν ξερουν ακομα ποτε θα το αφησουν. Οσο για το φαρμακο δεν ρωτησα γιατι ημουν στο δρομο και επαρνα απο κινητο (ειναι μεχρι στις 19:30 μ.μ). Θα ξαναπαρω τηλεφωνο να δω αν εγινε τελειως καλα! Χαρηκα πολυ που τα πηγαινει καλυτερα!  ::  :Youpi:

----------

